# الخرط اللامركزي .. للمؤلف د.أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تمهيد :[/FONT][/FONT]

الخرط المركزي Eccentric Turning هو خرط طولي عادي علي قطع إسطوانية بمحور يبعد عن المحور الأساسى والموازى له ببعد معين ويقع حول المحور الآخر عند التشغيل . 
ينتج عن الخراطة اللامركزية شكلين إسطوانتيين متوازيين يسمى البعد بينهما بالبعد اللامركزى . 
تتكون القطع اللامركزية من جزأين أو أكثر حسب وظيفتها أثناء إستخدامها ، والغرض منها هو تحويل الحركة الدائرية إلي حركة مستقيمة مترددة للحصول علي مشوار طوله ضعف البعدين المركزين ، وأقرب مثال لذلك هو الجزء اللامركزى بالمنشار الآلى الترددى أو مرفق السيارة ( الكرنك ) .


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريموجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
جارى التحميل


----------



## أحمد رأفت (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككور جدآ


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*معذرة ولكن من الذي نقل هذا الموضوع من الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام إلى تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟
منذ متى تنتمي الخراطة إلى **تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟*
* إذا كنتم أخطأتم في هيكلة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلم تضعوا ساحة خاصة بهندسة الإنتاج فهذه مشكلتكم
وإلى أن تصلحوا هذا الخطأ فلا توجد أي ساحة في القسم مناسبة لهذا الموضوع إلا الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام*


----------



## senan85 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

والله ممتاز جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mems0 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة*​*مع تحياتي للجميع ،،*
د.أحمد زكي​​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> [font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font][/font]
> 
> الخرط المركزي eccentric turning هو خرط طولي عادي علي قطع إسطوانية بمحور يبعد عن المحور الأساسى والموازى له ببعد معين ويقع حول المحور الآخر عند التشغيل .
> ينتج عن الخراطة اللامركزية شكلين إسطوانتيين متوازيين يسمى البعد بينهما بالبعد اللامركزى .
> تتكون القطع اللامركزية من جزأين أو أكثر حسب وظيفتها أثناء إستخدامها ، والغرض منها هو تحويل الحركة الدائرية إلي حركة مستقيمة مترددة للحصول علي مشوار طوله ضعف البعدين المركزين ، وأقرب مثال لذلك هو الجزء اللامركزى بالمنشار الآلى الترددى أو مرفق السيارة ( الكرنك ) .


 
الأخ الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
ما شاء الله تبارك الله ..حضور .. وجهد..ومتابعة.

والله لقد أرهقت الشباب بحيويتك .. وغزارة مشاركاتك .. ومداخلاتك ..

ولا أنسى توجيهاتك ..للمهندسين والطلبة (حيث ان بعض الأعضاء هم طلبة) ..
ولكن والحق يقال وجدت من البعض نشاط وتفتح أفق ورغبة في التعلم ومشاطرة الرأي..

أكرر ما سبق وأن سطرت .. أنت قيمة مضافة للملتقى..

أسبغ الله عليك النعم ظاهرة وباطنة ونفع بك .. وأمد في عطاءك.

تقبل تحياتي. ​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أشكرك على رسالتكم الطيبة العطرة ، وربنا يقدرني للعمل والمشاركة والإجابة على التساؤلات على الرغم من كبر سني .. وبقدر ما تسمح به الصحة.​تحياتي والمزيد من شكري وتقديري لك​وبارك الله فيك وفي عملك وجهدك​والله يوفقك بالعمل في هذا الملتقى والنهوض بمهندسينا العرب​مع تحياتي ،،​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## nasser.freewan (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر الله من أمثلك


----------



## nasser.freewan (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *


*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الهام بل الهام جدا ، فهو موضوع من أهم موضوعات خراطة المعادن ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *


*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*


*مع الشكر الجزيل*


*م.أحمد*خيري​

الأخ الدكتور / أحمد زكي
أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ، وأشكرك على الشرح الجميل المزود بالأشكال والرسوم التوضيحية
ولا يسعني إلا أن أقول لك بارك الله فيك .. وننتظر منك المذيد.
مع تحياتي لحضرتك ،،
م. أحمد خيري


----------



## م.علي أحمد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور / أحمد زكي*​ 
*شكرا لك على طرحك** لهذا الموضوع (الخرط اللا مركزي) *​ 



*بارك الله فيك ، وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة في ميزان**حسناتك**.*​ 

*مع خالص شكري لحضرتك*​ 
*تلميذك الذي تعلم وإستفاد كثيرا من مؤلفاتك*​ 



*وما زال يستفاد*​ 
*م . علي**أحمد علي*​ 



مشاركة 1
--------------------------------------------
الموضوع ممتاز ـ بارك الله فيك
مشاركة 2
--------------------------------------------
د. أحمد زكي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعرف حضرتك بأن هذا الموضوع ممتاز .. ممتاز .. ممتاز ، حيث إنه موضوع متكامل من حيث الشرح وخطوات العمل الننموزجية ، كما أنه مدعم بالرسومات والأشكال التوضيحية.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل والأعمال السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك
م. علي أحمد


مشاركة3 

هذا الموضوع يهم الفنيين أكثر من المهندسين . 
عموما بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكى وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ، 
مع تحيتي وإحترامي ،،
م.على أحمد على


***********************************************


----------



## bao1955 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ابدعاتكم كثيرة 0اسال الله تعالى ان يمدكم بالصحة والعافية والعمر المديد 000000000000مشكورجدا


----------



## عباس سمير (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد*

مشكور د. احمد على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## اب كريق (25 ديسمبر 2009)

لا تكفي الكلمات لشكرك يادكتور ولكن نسأل الله انا يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا دكتور بس يا ريت تقدر تعملنا ويه اجزاء وتقولنا معموله بأي نوع من عمليات التشغيل وكمان توضحلنا كانت ايه قبل ما تتشغل


----------



## المهندس المهني (4 يناير 2010)

نقوم بتدريب المتدربين عندنا في المعاهد السعودية على الخراطة اللامركزية على المخرطة العادية
و أرى أن هذا النوع من الخراطة يعطي المتدرب ثقة بالنفس خصوصا لو أنجز المتدرب ماطلب منه بدون حوادث ( مثل كسر قلم الخراطة )
عموما تشكر اخي على هذا الموضوع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح البلبلبيسى (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا ونتمنى المزيد
 سامح الصغير 
تعليم صناعى جامعه حلوان


----------



## احسان الدبان (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بكم نرجو المزيد


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور أحمد زكي​فهذا الموضوع ممتاز يستفاد منه المهندسين والفنيين العاملين بورش الخراطة ​ربنا يزيد حضرتك من علمه​تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،​م.حمادة مصطفى​


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع ، فإسلوب وشرح حضرتك سهل وجميل
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،
تقبل وافر تحياتي
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور احمد


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز .. بارك الله فيك ، وجعل هذا العمل والأعمال الأخرى في ميزان حسناتك.
تلميذتك 
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

أشكرك على كل ما تقدم يا دكتور أحمد من الموضوعات الهامة التي تخص مهندسى الإنتاج والفنيين ، فلك كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام ،،
تقبل تحياتي 
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## simsim1282002 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو توضيح كيفية عمل توازن فى دوران عمود به خرط لامركزى وذلك لتقليل اهتزاز الألة المثبت بها العمود


----------

